# Relabel Customink.com shirts



## AstralPlanez (Sep 12, 2011)

Is this illegal to remove the original tag? Should I leave the shirt manufacturer label on and put my own label as well? Or just leave ex. American Apparel label?


----------



## Epic Media (Nov 6, 2007)

Ouch you must be paying a fortune going through custom ink.... anyways you have to have the RN number and made in still on there, check out the relabeling posts in this board


----------



## AstralPlanez (Sep 12, 2011)

Paying a fortune yes. But they have the designs i want and I trust their quality. I'd rather pay them to do it right, than take it to a local t-shirt printer that I dont know much about and wind up having poor quality shirts or having to reprint. 

If there is someone with the same fonts and designs available at custom ink for cheaper, then I would gladly use them.

i dont think you can mention them on the forum tho for bias reasons.


----------

